# GTS 250 Psu req?



## Shane (Apr 28, 2009)

Whats the minimum a GTS 250 would require?

Think a 460W Gigabyte SuberB psu will be okay? im currently running my rig in sig on it and have no issues.


----------



## kookooshortman55 (Apr 28, 2009)

I would think around 500W, but a quality 460W might work.  The GTX 260, which we know can run on ~520W, has max load 182W.  The GTS 250 has a max load of 150W.  It would probably be cutting it close.


----------



## Shane (Apr 28, 2009)

Well i think this is a decent psu i have,afterall its made by Gigabyte and they do make fantastic reliable stuff.


----------



## funkysnair (Apr 28, 2009)

Nevakonaza said:


> Well i think this is a decent psu i have,afterall its made by Gigabyte and they do make fantastic reliable stuff.



check on google and see what its pushing on the 12volt rails..


----------



## Shane (Apr 29, 2009)

funkysnair said:


> check on google and see what its pushing on the 12volt rails..



Here...

http://www.expresspcparts.com.au/It...UPERB 460W POWER SUPPLY 12cmFan 4xSATApwr PSU

I have a feeling this is bad right?  Says its dual rails anyway.

im sure i read somewhere that a GT requires 26amps or something?


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Apr 29, 2009)

Straight from EVGA:



> *GeForce GTS 250 Requirements*
> Minimum of a 450 Watt power supply.
> (Minimum recommended power supply with +12 Volt current rating of 24 Amps.)



http://www.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=01G-P3-1155-TR&family=GeForce 200 Series Family


----------



## Shane (Apr 29, 2009)

So basicly im stuffed with this PSU? 

I didnt realy want to have to get a new psu if i could help it


----------



## funkysnair (May 4, 2009)

Nevakonaza said:


> So basicly im stuffed with this PSU?
> 
> I didnt realy want to have to get a new psu if i could help it



your psu delivers 29amps when combining the two 12volt rails but that is not a true number because no one knows if the two rails will give out that output when combined.

thats why i chose a corsair tx750 psu because you get 1 dedicated 12volt rail at 60amps so you know how much power is there!

if combining the 2 12volt rails does give a true reading of the amp output even so you would be leaving very little left for the rest of your system.

you have two options

buy a new psu
get a less demanding gpu


----------



## bomberboysk (May 4, 2009)

Actually if you look at "Max combined wattage" for the 12v rails it is 348W, which 348w/12v =29 amps.


----------



## StrangleHold (May 4, 2009)

Nevakonaza said:


> Whats the minimum a GTS 250 would require?
> 
> Think a 460W Gigabyte SuberB psu will be okay? im currently running my rig in sig on it and have no issues.


 
If your running a 8800GT now, using a GTS 250 with a single PCIe power connector, you should be fine. The most it can pull with either card, 75W through the slot( PCIe 2.0 slot might give up to 100W) and 75W through the PCIe power connector. 150/175W total.

Your getting close on your amps. on the minimum recommended on the 12V rail.


----------

